# Bulging disc and nerve impingement



## abill_423 (Sep 25, 2009)

Could someone tell me how you would code "bulging disc at L4-5 with L4 nerve root impingement"? Is 722.70 the correct code assignment?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 25, 2009)

*Lumbar*

I use 722.10 since it is radiculitis due to displacement (protrusion) of lumbar disc.


----------



## abill_423 (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it not necessary then to report the nerve impingement separately?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 25, 2009)

*impingement*

Well my Dr. told me that it was included in the radiculitis or neuritis part of the 722.10 but now you have me questioning it also. Let's hope to get other opinions.


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just use the 722.10.


----------

